# Rubik's race



## Faz (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried this today and it's really fun. Way better than the Rubik's slide, or revolution. It'll be coming out soon I think.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 12, 2011)

OH GO NO HE'S ABOUT TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD

get on it faz.

this actually looks pretty cool, it's kinda like the 15 puzzle.
I saw this a while ago, i didn't know where to get it though.....


----------



## ianography (Mar 12, 2011)

dat wooks fun


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 12, 2011)

The pieces seem to be able to pop out of place pretty easily. Looks like a cool puzzle though.


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> The pieces seem to be able to pop out of place pretty easily. Looks like a cool puzzle though.


 
Yeah I think the one in the video was a prototype. The video was uploaded in 2007.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2011)

I want this. Do you have any idea what the price range could be?
2007!?


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought it was like a vintage game, but you can look it up on ebay or amazon if you want.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 12, 2011)

Does it look the same as it does in the video?


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty much, except it's black.



24653483361 said:


> I thought it was like a vintage game, but you can look it up on ebay or amazon if you want.



Oh wow, I looked it up, and it is from the 80's.


----------



## JyH (Mar 12, 2011)

"Put it under the couch, away from Feliks!"


----------



## JyH (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=4197110747&ref=pd_sl_6p07bbrjtz_e

=D


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Pretty much, except it's black.


 
Swag. 

Must have.


----------



## JyH (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess there's only white ones, I think blacks are KO's.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2011)

Where/how did you get to try this out? Where is all of this coming from ?


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2011)

Nah, they're just coming out with a new one soon. It was at a toy and games convention, where I was doing a speedcubing demo.


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh that's pretty cool. Any word on like the name, and other info?


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 12, 2011)

Woah. Vintage and cool puzzle. 
I would love to try this one day!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 12, 2011)

Seems like something fun only during gatherings/competitions where there's a group of people. It wouldn't be something I'll take out and play when I'm bored at home =/


----------



## clover (Mar 12, 2011)

Oooh! I bought this game from Toys R Us a few years ago for about 10 dollars, except it was called Frame It


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Mar 12, 2011)

i actually have the white rubiks race with original box, which looks just like the first few images when you google search "rubiks race". my dad found it at a garage sale for $1. i never checked it out though until i saw this video. seems kinda cool, i guess.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 12, 2011)

That looks really awesome. I think it would be cool to have that for an event at competitions. Have people competing head to head for something, instead of just doing their own thing.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've seen a very similar thing


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2011)

How do you know when it is done/solved?


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 12, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> How do you know when it is done/solved?


 
If the pattern that you make matches the one on the scrambler. Look closely at the beginning of the vid, you will see the small grey scrambler.


----------



## Owen (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, I've played this before. It's really old.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty cool that they're coming out with a new version, the old one was very hard to find. I'm not sure if I managed to get one or not. Fun idea, for sure.


----------

